# Winterliche Feierabendrunden



## der wahre H. (28. September 2012)

Die Saison ist zwar (fast) zu Ende, aber, es kann auch weitergehen. Wie letztes Jahr wollen wir auch der kommenden kalten Jahreszeit  trotzen und uns an den üblichen GO-Wa-Biketrefftagen,

* dienstags und donnerstags,
 jeweils um 18.15 Uhr, erstmals am 18.10.2012,
 am Schloßtor auf der Rheinuferpromenade( Nähe Theodor-Heuss-Brücke)  
*
zu einer Bikerunde mit anschließender geselliger Einkehr  treffen. Gefahren wird überwiegend im Grundlagenbereich an Rhein und Main, in den Weinbergen, im Vordertaunus und im hessischen Ried. 
Natürlich nur mit funktionstüchtigem Bike, guter Beleuchtung, der Witterung angepasster Kleidung und Deckel auf dem Kopf.

Bis dann also

Helge


----------



## Ripman (28. September 2012)

der wahre H. schrieb:


> Gefahren wird überwiegend im Grundlagenbereich an Rhein und Main, in den Weinbergen, im Vordertaunus und im hessischen Ried.



Und in Rheinhessen ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (17. Oktober 2012)

... bin morgen, 18.10.2012, Schlosstor, dabei zum Start unserer winterlichen Feierabendrunden ... ich freu´mich schon tierisch drauf !
LG Frank II


----------



## hillfreak (22. Oktober 2012)

Morgen, *23.10.2012*, um *18.15 Uhr*, am Schlosstor/ MZ findet unsere 2. Winterabendrunde für dieses Jahr statt.

Bis morgen abend.

VG Frank II


----------



## a.nienie (24. Oktober 2012)

die zwei rowdies entschuldigen sich für ihre gute laune und die minimal kommunikation, es lief grad so gut


----------



## grosser (24. Oktober 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die zwei rowdies entschuldigen sich für ihre gute laune und die minimal kommunikation, es lief grad so gut



hast du dich wieder daneben benommen?


----------



## a.nienie (24. Oktober 2012)

das ist doch dein job, grosser.


----------



## Ripman (24. Oktober 2012)

Ist morgen Action im Dunklen, oder kann ich mich nach dem Job aufs Sofa begeben?

CU

Jürgen


----------



## hillfreak (24. Oktober 2012)

... nix da ausruhen, Sofa, usw. ...
morgen, 25.10.2012, um 18.15 Uhr, Schlosstor/ MZ, treffen wir uns wieder zu einer weiteren winterlichen Feierabendrunde.
VG, bis dahin
Frank II


----------



## Ripman (25. Oktober 2012)

Okeeee!


----------



## Ripman (26. Oktober 2012)

Der Anfang (von meiner Seite) ist gemacht. Schon schee dunkel wars. Danke fürs Vorfahren.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der wahre H. (30. Oktober 2012)

Trotz "Sandy", heut´ abend wird natürlich gefahren.


----------



## der wahre H. (7. November 2012)

*Achtung !*

Ab morgen, den 08.11.2012, treffen wir uns immer um *18.30 Uhr*.


----------



## Ripman (7. November 2012)

Hätte mir leider gestern auch nicht weitergeholfen :-((


----------



## hillfreak (13. November 2012)

Ich kann heute und am Do. (15.11.) leider nicht dabei sein.
Nächste Woche fahr´ich jedoch wieder mit.
Euch viel Spässel, LG Frank II


----------



## hillfreak (20. November 2012)

Heute,* 20.11.2012, um 18.30 Uhr*, findet wieder die nächste
*Winterliche Feierabendrunde* statt.
Bis heut´abend,
Grüße Frank II


----------



## hillfreak (22. November 2012)

Auch heute,* 22.11.2012, um 18.30 Uhr*,
findet wieder die nächste
*Winterliche Feierabendrunde* statt.
Bis gleich,
Grüße Frank II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (26. November 2012)

Auch 
morgen,* 27.11.2012, um 18.30 Uhr*, findet wieder die nächste
*Winterliche Feierabendrunde* statt.
Bis gleich,
Grüße Frank II


----------



## bambam69 (5. Dezember 2012)

Nette Runde gestern mit netten Leuten in einer netten Gegend..


----------



## hillfreak (13. Dezember 2012)

Heute,* 13.12.2012, um 18.30 Uhr*, findet wieder die nächste
*Winterliche Feierabendrunde* statt.
Bis gleich....Grüße Frank II


----------



## hillfreak (18. Dezember 2012)

Heute,* 18.12.2012, um 18.30 Uhr*, findet wieder die nächste
*Winterliche Feierabendrunde* statt.
Simon guided diesmal ....Grüße Frank II


----------



## hillfreak (19. Dezember 2012)

Morgen,* 20.12.2012, um 18.30 Uhr*, findet wieder die nächste
*Winterliche Feierabendrunde* statt.
Grüße Frank II


----------



## hillfreak (26. Dezember 2012)

Morgen,* 27.12.2012, *findet zum letzten Mal in diesem Jahr unsere

*Winterliche Feierabendrunde* (Treffpunkt: Schlosstor/ MZ) statt,

diesmal aber bereits

*um 17 Uhr*

Grüße Frank II


----------



## Fliegenauge (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo, wie schauts Morgen *03.01.2013* mit der *ersten Abendrunde in 2013*.
Ist jemand dabei?
Lg Simon


----------



## Der Herz-König (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo Simon,

guter Impuls am Anfang des Neuen. 
Bin dabei, wenn's nicht zu heftig schüttet. Steht noch 18:30?

cu
Jochen


----------



## hillfreak (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo Jochen und alle anderen winterlichen Feierabendradler,

Simon und ich haben uns verständigt 
*morgen, 03.01.2013,*
*bereits um 17 Uhr*
*am Schlosstor/ MZ*

zu starten.

Bis morgen,
LG und ein GUTES NEUES JAHR
Frank II


----------



## Der Herz-König (3. Januar 2013)

17.00 Uhr  - das wird schwer bei mir. Mal schauen, ob ich das schaffe. Ansonsten schon mal viel Spaß.

Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (8. Januar 2013)

Heute,* 08.01.2013, *findet unsere

*Winterliche Feierabendrunde* (Treffpunkt: Schlosstor/ MZ) 

wieder zur gewohnten Zeit

*um 18.30 Uhr* statt.

Grüße Frank II


----------



## hillfreak (10. Januar 2013)

Auch heute,* 10.01.2013, *findet unsere
*Winterliche Feierabendrunde* (Treffpunkt: Schlosstor/ MZ) 
*um 18.30 Uhr* statt.

Grüße Frank II


----------



## Fliegenauge (10. Januar 2013)

Bin dabei.... Lg Simon


----------



## bambam69 (10. Januar 2013)

Ich war mal wieder mit dem Crosser und einem Mainzer Freund unterwegs.


----------



## Der Herz-König (15. Januar 2013)

Hi Ihr Winterharten,

geht heute was oder habt Ihr euch schon hinter die Öfen verkrochen? 
Fragt
Jochen


----------



## a.nienie (15. Januar 2013)

man könnte...


----------



## Der Herz-König (15. Januar 2013)

Na, das sind ja umwerfende Rückmeldungen - ich gehe dann lieber mal schwimmen, da ist es wenigstens schön warm. Bis die Tage mal wieder.


----------



## Maffe (15. Januar 2013)

Also, ich wäre heute dabei. Falls keine definitive Absage kommt, schau ich beim Treffpunkt vorbei. Schneelandschaft ist doch die optimale Kulisse für einen Wintertreff!


----------



## a.nienie (15. Januar 2013)

mehr begeisterung konnte ich gerade nicht aufbringen 

wobei ich gerade lust bekomme die spikes zu bewegen, sofern genug liegen bleibt.
schwimmen kann man ja erst spät(er), weil davor die vereine die meisten bahnen belegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliegenauge (16. Januar 2013)

Wir durften einige hessische Feldwege entjungfern.... Da habt Ihr echt was verpasst!


----------



## a.nienie (16. Januar 2013)

war eine stunde in den feldern unterwegs. war auch schön. aber die northwave schuhe taugen echt nichts


----------



## hillfreak (17. Januar 2013)

Auch heute,* 17.01.2013, *findet unsere
*Winterliche Feierabendrunde* (Treffpunkt: Schlosstor/ MZ) 
*um 18.30 Uhr* in einer schönen Winterlandschaft statt.

Grüße Frank II


----------



## Fliegenauge (18. Januar 2013)

Und wieder habt Ihr was verpasst! Ich durfte mit Frank herrlich durch verschneite Wege und Felder "Sufen".....


----------



## hillfreak (22. Januar 2013)

Auch heute,* 22.01.2013, *findet unsere
*Winterliche Feierabendrunde* (Treffpunkt: Schlosstor/ MZ) 
*um 18.30 Uhr*  (in einer noch schöneren Winterlandschaft) statt.

Grüße Frank II


----------



## bambam69 (22. Januar 2013)

Bin dabei. Kristin kommt auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliegenauge (22. Januar 2013)

Bin dabei....Lg Simon


----------



## a.nienie (22. Januar 2013)

ist ja fast zu warm...

ich guck mal.


----------



## bambam69 (22. Januar 2013)

Danke Jungs für die vorzügliche Rund durch dick verschneite Wälder meiner Heimat.
53 Km 610 Hm ist doch ganz iO


----------



## Fliegenauge (23. Januar 2013)

Ich fand es auch Herrlich......


----------



## hillfreak (23. Januar 2013)

Zunächst einmal zur letzten Runde am Dienstag:
Auch mir hats sehr viel Spässel gemacht mit Euch durch die 
verschneite Landschaft zur Platte gefahren zu sein - Klasse !

Auch auch morgen,* 24.01.2013, *findet eine
*Winterliche Feierabendrunde* (Treffpunkt: Schlosstor/ MZ) 
*um 18.30 Uhr* statt.

Grüße Frank II


----------



## Fliegenauge (24. Januar 2013)

Bin dabei!  LG Simon


----------



## hillfreak (29. Januar 2013)

Heute,* 29.01.2013, *findet unsere

*Winterliche Feierabendrunde* (Treffpunkt: Schlosstor/ MZ) 

zur gewohnten Zeit
*um 18.30 Uhr* statt.

Grüße Frank II


----------



## Fliegenauge (29. Januar 2013)

ICh weis noch nicht genau ob ichs heute schaffe.
Frank meld dich bei mir auf meinem Handy.
Lg simon


----------



## Fliegenauge (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo Frank, wie immer *18.30 Uhr*. Lg


----------



## hillfreak (31. Januar 2013)

Heute,* 31.01.2013, *findet unsere

*Winterliche Feierabendrunde* (Treffpunkt: Schlosstor/ MZ)
bei angenehmen Temperaturen 
*um 18.30 Uhr* statt.

Grüße Frank II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (5. Februar 2013)

Heute, 05.02.2013, findet
*keine* winterliche Feierabendrunde
statt.

Grüße
Frank II


----------



## hillfreak (7. Februar 2013)

Heute, 07.02.2013, findet
*keine*
winterliche Feierabendrunde
statt.

Grüße
Frank II


----------



## Fliegenauge (12. Februar 2013)

Wie schauts heute 12.02. mit unsere Runde aus? Wer ist am Start....
Lg Simon


----------



## hillfreak (14. Februar 2013)

Fastnacht ist vorbei, daher findet 
ab heute, 14.02.2013, findet wieder
unsere
winterliche Feierabendrunde
statt.

Grüße, bis nachher am Schlosstor MZ
Frank II


----------



## Fliegenauge (19. Februar 2013)

Heute 19.02 klappts leider nicht.... LG Simon


----------



## hillfreak (26. Februar 2013)

Heute,* 26.02.2013, *findet unsere

*Winterliche Feierabendrunde* (Treffpunkt: Schlosstor/ MZ) 

(prinzipiell) zur gewohnten Zeit

*um 18.30 Uhr* statt.


 Postet jedoch, wenn Ihr heute dabei seid- weil alleine 
fahre ich nicht so gerne!


Grüße Frank II


----------



## Fliegenauge (26. Februar 2013)

Ich bin dabei.... Liebe Grüße Simon


----------



## Fliegenauge (26. Februar 2013)

Wenns Wetter hält! Da ich krank war will ich nicht nass werden!


----------



## stanleydobson (26. Februar 2013)

hillfreak schrieb:


> Heute,* 26.02.2013, *findet unsere
> 
> *Winterliche Feierabendrunde* (Treffpunkt: Schlosstor/ MZ)
> 
> ...



Wo fahrt ihr lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliegenauge (26. Februar 2013)

Zu spät! Wir waren in Nieder Olm.....


----------



## stanleydobson (27. Februar 2013)

Ok... ich meld mich mal wenns wieder etwas heller ist abends  beleuchtung ist noch nicht so bei mir


----------



## Fliegenauge (28. Februar 2013)

Wenn jemand heute Fahren möchte bitte posten.....
Ansonsten Fällt die Winterrunde Heute am 28.02. aus!


----------



## stanleydobson (28. Februar 2013)

Mit wieviel lumen fahrt ihr eure touren?

Will mich auch mal nach ne gescheiten beleuchtung umschauen, die dunklen abende werden ja noch bissle anhalten..


----------



## Fliegenauge (28. Februar 2013)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Mit wieviel lumen fahrt ihr eure touren?
> 
> Will mich auch mal nach ne gescheiten beleuchtung umschauen, die dunklen abende werden ja noch bissle anhalten..



1600 lumen China Lampe..... 

http://www.fireflyer-shop.com/Fahrradbeleuchtung/Magicshine/MJ-872

Hat mich den ganzen Winter durch Schnee und Eis gebracht und Nie im Stich gelassen  ..... Der Shop ist auch sehr zu empfehlen... Lg


----------



## bambam69 (1. März 2013)

Ich habe mir 2011 ne Betty(1850 lumen oder so) geleistet und es nicht bereut.
Ich halte von denm ganzen ChinaMüll nichts.
Aber es kann ja jeder fahren was er will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (1. März 2013)

Also das ist mal gar nicht meine preisklasse  
Gerade jetzt, mit dem frühling vor der tür, wollte ich eigentlich maximal nen hunderter ausgeben


----------



## a.nienie (1. März 2013)

die china lampe von deal extreme ist für den preis ok. kann sein, dass man irgendwann mal am akku/stecker löten muß, aber sonst no problem.

knapp unter 100 und schön handlich
Leuchte Lezyne LED Super Drive XL hatte ich mir im cycle plante mal angeguckt, die brennt gut für die größe


----------



## hillfreak (5. März 2013)

Heute, 05.03.2013, 18.30 Uhr, findet wieder
unsere
winterliche Feierabendrunde
statt.

Grüße, bis heut´abend am Schlosstor MZ
Frank II


----------



## hillfreak (5. März 2013)

Heute, 05.03.2013, 18.30 Uhr, findet wieder
unsere
winterliche Feierabendrunde
statt.

Aber bittet postet, dass ich weiss wer dabei ist. 


Grüße, bis heut´abend am Schlosstor MZ
Frank II


----------



## a.nienie (5. März 2013)

hoi frank, wenn man mich rechtzeitig aus dem büro entlässt, rolle ich mit.


----------



## Fliegenauge (5. März 2013)

Heut dann aber im Wald oder?
Ich bin auf alle Fälle dabei.


----------



## Fliegenauge (7. März 2013)

Wie schaut's heut 07.03. ???
Wer ist am Start ?


----------



## Ripman (7. März 2013)

Simon, Du hast Mail.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## hillfreak (12. März 2013)

Heute, 12.03.2013, 18.30 Uhr, findet wieder
unsere
winterliche Feierabendrunde
statt.

 Wer fährt mit? Ich will nicht alleine fahren wollen...

Grüße, bis heut´abend am Schlosstor MZ
Frank II


----------



## a.nienie (12. März 2013)

schade  auf meinem trainingsplan steht heute hallenbad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bambam69 (12. März 2013)

Schaut ja gut aus draußen. wenn ich durchkomme bin ich da


----------



## hillfreak (12. März 2013)

Witterungsbedingt
müssen wir leider (ein bissel spät- ging nicht früher)
unsere winterliche Feierabendrunde für heute, 12.03.2013, absagen.

Bis bald,
Grüße Frank II


----------



## bambam69 (12. März 2013)

Danke für die (telefonische) Info Frank.
Bis demnächst bei etwas radfreundlicherem Wetter


----------



## Fliegenauge (4. April 2013)

Hallo, nach langer Untätigkeit würde ich heute Abend eine Runde fahren !
Gerne in Begleitung!!! Also wer lust und Zeit hat wie immer im WINTER 18.30 am bekannten Treffpunkt... Bis dahin einen schönen Tag. LG Simon


----------



## Fliegenauge (1. November 2013)

Wer ist dabei, die Winterliche Runde aufzustocken! 
Weiter gehts am Dienstag 5.10. um 18.30!


----------



## Achim (1. November 2013)

Hallo Simon,

Frank hatte den Vorschlag gemacht die Feierabendrunden als Biketreff zu organisieren. Ich denke wir werden das spätestens in der nächsten Woche umsetzen. In diesem Zusammenhang wird es wahrscheinlich auch einen neuen Forumseintrag geben. 

Gruß
Achim


----------

